# REFERENCE: 1.8t Coil Pack Replacement, Repair, and Heat Shields



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

There seems to be a lot of different methods of working on the coil pack problem so I'm going to take a stab at making a definitive reference. Please chime in if I post any misinformation, partial information (chime in with further info), or additional products or links that may be useful.

Note: I will be editing and adding extensively to this post as I get all my information together.

*Coil Pack Harness Replacement/ Repair Kits*

INA Engineering 4 wire Coil
7/31/09 - $187 shipped
* Splice into the factory harness
* Does not go all the way back to the ECU
* Uses Superior Wire quality to prevent the cracking issue from resurfacing
* Uses flex boots similar to what is found on the 2.0t to prevent cracking at the connectors
* Does not cover up any of your coil pack area. Easy to work on coil packs









USP Motorsports individual Coil Pack Replacement
6/11/10 - $39
* Splices into the factory harness
* Does not go all the way back to the ECU
* Uses superior wiring to OEM









Coil Pack replacement harness
6/11/10 - $50.27
* OEM part
1J0 971 658 L
* Replaces the harness all the way back to the ECU
* You will need tools to de-pin the ECU









*Home-Made Version of the tool pictured above for repinning*








It is two safety pins taped together. Apparently works fine and may just save you in a pinch. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Coil Pack Heat Shields*
034 Motorsports Coil Cover
6/14/10 - $30
* Bolts to back of valve cover
* Available in: Raw stainless, Brushed stainless, or powdercoated
* Requires some trimming









ECS Heat Shield
6/11-10 - $65.01
* OEM Part #
8L9 121 659
* Uses snaps to button it up around the coils and wires
* Covers the wires of all the coil packs like a flap.
* Uses OEM style heat shield material









Coil Pack Cover off MkV 2.0t
4/28/10 - $18.89
Part # 06F 971 824C
* Can fit the 1.8t coil pack loom with a little trimming
--My personal choice (shown w/ INA 1.3 spacers and TSI coils)
































Ignition Coil Pack Shield
6/11/10- $58.95
* Appears very similar to the ECS heat shield









1.8t coil pack rubber boot
Part # 4B0906102 (for 2 pin/ injector)
Part # 4A0906102 (for 4 pin/ coil pack)
4/28/11 - $4.25 / $6.11

















The Audi OEM heat shield is P/N is 8L9-121-659
Price ????

















Custom cover by forum user 'goodhews'
4/19/10 - $15
* Made of a mild steel
* Covers coil packs and wiring
* Attaches using bolts on back of valve cover









Heat Reflective Tape
~$15
Wrap your wiring in this and it will dodge most of the heat.
Wrap your wiring in this and also buy the rubber boots for your coil pack connectors and I think you'd be pretty golden.









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DIY Links for Coil Pack Repair*

How to install the foil snap type shield
How to repin the ECU and do a full rewire of the coil packs

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Coil Packs*

* 4 Bolt Style
Part #
Price
Distributor

* 1.8t Push Down Style
Part #
Price
Distributor

* Conversion to mk5/mk6 pushdown style
The use of the mk5 or mk6 pushdown coil is a new trend in the 1.8t tuning community which has shown to create a stronger spark and has allowed the use of a larger spark plug gap. This larger gap allows for a better burn and thus improved fuel economy, improved engine idle, and the ability to use more aggressive timing which will result in more power.

The mk5/6 coils will push straight into any 1.8t valve cover as is, but they will stick out the top significantly. This installation makes long term reliability questionable at best. To meet this demand a few aftermarket shops have created billet adapters to adapt the various 1.8t valve covers to fit these coils.

Long term reliability of mk5/mk6 coils in a 1.8t platform is not yet known, but as of this writing these coil packs have usurped the famed 'Hitachi Bolt Downs' as the coil to get for the 1.8t platform.

On a side note, mk5/6 coils are less expensive than Hitachi Bolt Down Coils. The caveat to this is that adapter plates are really required to make a proper seal and fit.

Mk5/6 coil packs are compatible with all 1.8t motors that utilize a 4 pin coil pack harness. The 3 pin harness in early 1.8t motors is not compatible with the mk5/6 coil packs.

* Bolt Down Plates *

* IE Plate for all 1.8t valve covers
$69.99 for all four adapters w/ mounting hardware









* 034 Plate for square 4 bolt style valve covers

* 034 Plate for 2 bolt style push down valve covers


* Coil Packs *

VW/Audi Mk6 Coil Pack (Revision F)
Part # 07K905715F
Price: $18.95
Distributor: partshaus.com









Mk6 Coil Pack
RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
BLACK MKV FSI Coil Packs - 07K 905 715 F
BLACK MKV TSI Coil Packs - 06F 905 115 F
BLACK MKVI TSI Coil Packs - 06H 905 115

Eldor Mk4 Coil Pack (version ??)
Distributor: IE
Part #: 
Price: $29.99









'E' Bolt Down Coils

* OEM Part #
Distributors
Price

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Related*

Coil Pack Guide


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice post groggory :thumbup:

This will simplify a lot of the confusion about the differences between replacement options. I'm also thinking now that i should get a shield to dress up the bay.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## liquidvw (Mar 20, 2003)

good post. I still don't understand the idea of putting a metal shield over your valve cover. You would think that would keep the heat in and cause the wires to crack sooner. They do look nice though.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

liquidvw said:


> good post. I still don't understand the idea of putting a metal shield over your valve cover. You would think that would keep the heat in and cause the wires to crack sooner. They do look nice though.


I think the metal shield would protect against direct radiated heat from the exhaust manifold/ turbo..which is the biggest killer.

I think of it this way...If I put meat in the broiler, what happens when I cover it with aluminum foil and what happens when I leave it open? Open = crispy delicious outside (dead coil wires). Closed = Very hot meat but soft and juicy. But even with that said, I think the OEM style heat shield is still the right way to go. I have no data to back this up. We need to get someone in there with a thermocouple and take readings at a few different spots over various driving conditions.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Updated with DIY link for full replacement (aka the ECU full wiring harness in my initial post)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey look, I found an old FAQ thread I made back in the old good ol days.

So free ^^bump^^ for me


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*another option*

Stole this pic but it's an MKV coilpack harness cover which fits mkiv's with minor trimming 

part num: 06F 971 824C


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Don't forget about these:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/4B0_906_102/ES261669/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Rubber_Covering_Grommet/ES363903/

:beer:


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

^^^ It sure does. Nothing a Dremel can't handle. Greg, pick which ones to go up above and afterward I'll delete this Post like the W/M one.

-J


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Andaloons said:


> Don't forget about these:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/4B0_906_102/ES261669/
> 
> ...


Do you know what the difference is between those two grommets?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

groggory said:


> Do you know what the difference is between those two grommets?


I _think_ one is for 2 pin (injectors) and the other is 4 pin (coilpack.)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Andaloons said:


> I _think_ one is for 2 pin (injectors) and the other is 4 pin (coilpack.)


That's rad! I want to buy a set!

How hard is it to de-pin the injectors so I can get the wires through that little hole? This would look super nice!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

groggory said:


> That's rad! I want to buy a set!
> 
> How hard is it to de-pin the injectors so I can get the wires through that little hole? This would look super nice!


I have not ordered them yet. Back on ECS it looks like they are 4pin. Hmmm... gotta find the right ones for the injectors!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's a couple more:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Connector_Grommet/ES5075/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Connector_Grommet/ES5076/


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

groggory i really want pass by & drop u a fancy beer case  
thank you for such informations,to you and all who enrich our knowledge :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

ModsTTand said:


> groggory i really want pass by & drop u a fancy beer case
> thank you for such informations,to you and all who enrich our knowledge :thumbup:


No problem man.

I'll take one of these...









or










 I love beer. Beer loves me.

But seriously. No problem. I hope these faq things help people.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Yum! IPAs are my favorite. :beer:


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

A cheap solution is to wrap the wiring harness with heat reflective tape:


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

Are you guys who've replaced the whole wiring harness noticing cracks all the way back to the ecu? Based on the level of PITA associated with changing the whole thing I think I may just take the INA route.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You rule. 

I need 2 of those heatshields. The audi part is stupidly expensive.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I have an unused ina repair harness for sale.
fyi


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

groggory said:


> I have an unused ina repair harness for sale.
> fyi


How much for that? Great thread! What problems occur when the wire insulation starts to crack?

Thanks,


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mcgyver7923 said:


> How much for that? Great thread! What problems occur when the wire insulation starts to crack?
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry...already sold.

When the wire insulation starts to crack you will get more misfires and weaker spark...which causes misfires and partial burns ... which causes carbon buildup in your cylinders, valves, exhaust manifold, turbo, o2 sensors, and exhaust. Lots of there.

If you can see the wires becoming brittle, cracking, or just not in good repair...just replace them. It'll save you headaches when you wonder what the real problem is down the line.

Also, cracked insulation can make the coil packs work harder, thus burning them out and costing you money.


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Should you add the new 2.0t coilpacks and adapter plates to this thread?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Andaloons said:


> Should you add the new 2.0t coilpacks and adapter plates to this thread?


Thanks. I started it up in the top post. I'll fill in some blanks later and get you guys to proof it.

:beer:


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

I ended up buying an OEM harness for $50, then just cutting and splicing it in instead of running the new wires back to the ecu; I didn't want to fu(k with de-pinning those plugs.

Anyway, no more misfires! I can now run BKR7E's gapped to 0.030 with stock coilpacks and not get misfires (before I had to keep it down to 0.026).


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> I ended up buying an OEM harness for $50, then just cutting and splicing it in instead of running the new wires back to the ecu; I didn't want to fu(k with de-pinning those plugs.
> 
> Anyway, no more misfires! I can now run BKR7E's gapped to 0.030 with stock coilpacks and not get misfires (before I had to keep it down to 0.026).


If by chance you have your old harness, could you post up pictures of problem areas on the wires? It seems a common question is "what do cracked wires look like"


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

^I'll dig it out of the trash later on and take a look. I wanted to disect it anyway.


----------



## LGDUBR (Mar 13, 2007)

Excellent info, great writeup!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Bump for attention whore status

^^ Updated some part numbers


----------



## cutchins (Aug 22, 2011)

NOLA_VDubber said:


> ^I'll dig it out of the trash later on and take a look. I wanted to disect it anyway.


did you ever dig the old harness out of the trash and examine it?


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

For those guys running the IE coil adapters with 2.0T coils, is there a preference or difference between the FSI and TSI coils?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cjb88 said:


> For those guys running the IE coil adapters with 2.0T coils, is there a preference or difference between the FSI and TSI coils?


Issam @ INA said he prefers the metal bodied ones.


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

groggory said:


> Issam @ INA said he prefers the metal bodied ones.


Excuse my ignorance, but which ones are the metal bodied ones?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cjb88 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but which ones are the metal bodied ones?


RED MKV FSI Coil Packs - 06E 905 115
BLACK MKV TSI Coil Packs - 06F 905 115 F


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks man. I am very interested in the red IE adapters with the red FSI coils. Based on the part number you gave me, they match up to those exact one on ECS. So I think I found a winner.  One last question, I will hopefully be getting chipped within the next few months. I know that there are a lot of different plug options, but which are the ones people are having the most success with?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cjb88 said:


> Awesome. Thanks man. I am very interested in the red IE adapters with the red FSI coils. Based on the part number you gave me, they match up to those exact one on ECS. So I think I found a winner.  One last question, I will hopefully be getting chipped within the next few months. I know that there are a lot of different plug options, but which are the ones people are having the most success with?


For a chipped car

NGK BKR7E (now known as NGK 4644) gapped @ .028 and changed every 10k miles

Once you are on the FSI/TSI coils you can theoretically increase the gap to .035 or so...but every engine's different and you have to experiment such that you have no misfires under full boost.


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

After doing the full harness replacement back to the ECU the best tip I could give is to make pin removal tools from paperclips.

Open them up, bash the ends flat with a lump hammer and dremmel into the right thickness (some of them need to be quite narrow).

I will see what pics I can find from the job


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Typical harness damage




























Just rip it out 

















Thats better


----------



## cjb88 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the help groggory!!


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

Awesome write up. I think I might need to repair my harness.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

G-Shock said:


> Awesome write up. I think I might need to repair my harness.


I used the replacement harness from ECS and soldered everything together along. The wires are covered with the OEM snap heatshield under the 034 metal coil cover. 2 layers of protection like double bagging your junk


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

double wrap that soldier homeboy

I need to replace my harness, but for now I just unwrapped it all and re-taped everything.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Just broke the clip at the battery tray that you repin, so ****ing pissed and fyi the schwaben tools for this are just about worthless ... Didn't help me one bit, so freaking PO at this car n ****...:banghead:


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

dknl said:


> Stole this pic but it's an MKV coilpack harness cover which fits mkiv's with minor trimming
> 
> part num: 06F 971 824C


Hey, that's my kitchen counter.

On the FSI motor the coilpacks are rotated slightly counterclockwise and the harness comes straight back (our valve cover has that lip). The TSI coilpacks are straight and the harness is raised off the valve cover.

TSI coilpack harness cover part number: 06J 971 824 B

Excuse my filthy valve cover (engine cover ftw):









You can see how the FSI coilpacks are rotated a little bit here:









TSI harness cover before minimal trimming:


----------

